# ovulation and bbt after trigger shot



## Future Mama

I am on cd15 today and had a my first hcg trigger shot on cd12. I took clomid on cd3-7 and went in for an ultrasound on cd12 and was told I had 2 or 3 follicles that were large enough to go ahead with the trigger. I was told that I would ovulate between 24-48 hours after but today it's been 72 hours and my temperatures still haven't gone up. Today they were actually lower than any other day. Does the trigger affect bbt? Or is it possible that I didn't ovulate after the trigger? I've taken clomid twice before without the trigger and actually conceived both times but both have ended in mc. I'm just trying to figure out if it's possible that I didn't even ovulate this month? Any advice would be appreciated.

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## BabyRN2mommy

I also did clomid and ovidrel. My doc said I would ovulate 36 hours after the shot. Did they tell you to do bbt? The whole point of the shot is to know exactly when you're ovulating so you don't have to play guessing games. So I hope you had bd at 36 hours! The shot probably can affect your temp because it's hcg which is the pregnancy hormone. I had sore nipples after mine. Good luck!


----------



## Future Mama

We've been bding everyday starting the day of the trigger so we have that covered. I probably did ovulate yesterday since I felt an odd pain in my ovaries which I don't usually feel.


----------



## BabyRN2mommy

Oh good! If its 72 hours after your shot, you probably ovulated the day before yesterday which makes you 2dpo. I wish you the best of luck this time around! This is my first clomid round but I'm still hopeful that it will work!


----------



## Boston07

Future Mama,
We're in a very similar place, but I am just a few days ahead of you! This is my first monitored/medicated cycle. I took Clomid days 3-7 and u/s on day 10 showed mature follicles. So I took my first trigger on Day 10 (evening) and had sex starting that night, three nights in a row. I am also taking progesterone suppositories. I didn't see a real temp shift until Day 16, which seemed late to me. I am trying to just trust the process though, since it is the first time! 

I am now on Day 18 and patiently waiting :) So I am 6/7 dpo if I did ovulate right after the HCG. Go figure, the RE wanted me to come in next Wednesday for a blood test and I will be out of town on business! So I either wait one more day to take a home test on the road. Not sure what I will do yet. I sort of expect AF to show up before I have to decide. My trouble seems to be short luteal phase, which has meant short cycles. I also typically begin to spot around 7/8 dpo so I am curious whether the meds will stop that and what it might mean in terms of results!


----------



## RRL2012

I am on my first Clomid cycle and HCG trigger. I triggered Monday morning. Today, on Friday, I still don't have a temperature spike, and in fact, it dropped even lower today. I really thought I would have a spike around Weds or Thurs. I am so confused now and my doctor won't run a blood test to check for O. I'm very frustrated and wondering if I'm in that odd 1% who don't ovulate. I am also wondering if the nurse somehow messed up the shot or if my body didn't absorb it properly. I was told on other boards to stop temping, but I want to keep doing it because if I did O, the temp is going to HAVE to go up at some point, right? I'm curious that if the HCG didn't make me O, that maybe I'll O later on my own? This is so confusing and frustrating!


----------



## Cridge

Hi girls. I don't know for sure, but sometimes it can take a few days for your temp to rise properly. For those that had a major temp dip - it might be another surge and hopefully your temp will rise in the next day or two.

I usually don't trigger, and the last time I did was like 12 years ago, but I seem to recall seeing a normal temp rise. I don't think the trigger messed with my temps at all. That's not saying everyone will be the same.

Good luck!


----------



## Future Mama

I still haven't had a real temp shift (6 days since the trigger). Have you tested yet? Like you I'm trying to trust this process but it's just so hard to...



Boston07 said:


> Future Mama,
> We're in a very similar place, but I am just a few days ahead of you! This is my first monitored/medicated cycle. I took Clomid days 3-7 and u/s on day 10 showed mature follicles. So I took my first trigger on Day 10 (evening) and had sex starting that night, three nights in a row. I am also taking progesterone suppositories. I didn't see a real temp shift until Day 16, which seemed late to me. I am trying to just trust the process though, since it is the first time!
> 
> I am now on Day 18 and patiently waiting :) So I am 6/7 dpo if I did ovulate right after the HCG. Go figure, the RE wanted me to come in next Wednesday for a blood test and I will be out of town on business! So I either wait one more day to take a home test on the road. Not sure what I will do yet. I sort of expect AF to show up before I have to decide. My trouble seems to be short luteal phase, which has meant short cycles. I also typically begin to spot around 7/8 dpo so I am curious whether the meds will stop that and what it might mean in terms of results!


----------



## Future Mama

RRL2012 said:


> I am on my first Clomid cycle and HCG trigger. I triggered Monday morning. Today, on Friday, I still don't have a temperature spike, and in fact, it dropped even lower today. I really thought I would have a spike around Weds or Thurs. I am so confused now and my doctor won't run a blood test to check for O. I'm very frustrated and wondering if I'm in that odd 1% who don't ovulate. I am also wondering if the nurse somehow messed up the shot or if my body didn't absorb it properly. I was told on other boards to stop temping, but I want to keep doing it because if I did O, the temp is going to HAVE to go up at some point, right? I'm curious that if the HCG didn't make me O, that maybe I'll O later on my own? This is so confusing and frustrating!

Did you ever have a temp rise?


----------



## Boston07

I haven't tested yet. I am at most 10 (more likely 9) dpo, so it is a bit early and I hate wasting the tests on negatives. Also, there may be some HCG in my system due to the shot, so i wouldn't even trust a positive. I may wait for a blood test Thursday. They actually asked me to come in for a blood test on Wednesday, which would be 14 days past the trigger but I'll be out of town Mon-Wed for work. Hopefully it will be a good distraction, to be in a trip. I was just debating whether to pack an HPT. Leaning against...

One thing I will say about the medicated cycle: I have to say it was successful to an extent even if I am not pregnant because this is the first time since I went off birth control pills a year and a half ago that I have made it to 9 dpo without spotting! Typically, the spotting would begin around day 6 and my luteal phase was 8-10 days. So, for that I am grateful and if this isn't our month, I will try this again next month.


----------



## Boston07

Oh, also FutureMama - I read elsewhere that Clomid can cause a bit of a delayed temp rise, as in your temp would rise a couple days after you began to take it and stay up until a couple days after you stopped. So, perhaps if we ovulated not long after ceasing the Clomid, we didn't notice the shift because it was already "up" ??? I did have a more significant shift 6 days post trigger, but I tended to see slow rises on my charts prior.


----------



## Cridge

Boston07 said:


> Oh, also FutureMama - I read elsewhere that Clomid can cause a bit of a delayed temp rise, as in your temp would rise a couple days after you began to take it and stay up until a couple days after you stopped. So, perhaps if we ovulated not long after ceasing the Clomid, we didn't notice the shift because it was already "up" ??? I did have a more significant shift 6 days post trigger, but I tended to see slow rises on my charts prior.

I actually had something similar happen to me this month. I knew exactly when I was supposed to ovulate, had all the signs that I did ovulate, but my temp wasn't as high above pre-o temps as it should have been. I typically have 3 or 4 days of lower temps before a nice rise after I ovulate, but since my pre-o temps were higher (maybe due to the gonal-f??) it made me think I hadn't ovulated until my temp shot up at 5dpo. When I finally realized it was my pre-o temps that were out of whack, I was able to confidently determine when I ovulated.


----------



## Future Mama

Cridge said:


> Boston07 said:
> 
> 
> Oh, also FutureMama - I read elsewhere that Clomid can cause a bit of a delayed temp rise, as in your temp would rise a couple days after you began to take it and stay up until a couple days after you stopped. So, perhaps if we ovulated not long after ceasing the Clomid, we didn't notice the shift because it was already "up" ??? I did have a more significant shift 6 days post trigger, but I tended to see slow rises on my charts prior.
> 
> I actually had something similar happen to me this month. I knew exactly when I was supposed to ovulate, had all the signs that I did ovulate, but my temp wasn't as high above pre-o temps as it should have been. I typically have 3 or 4 days of lower temps before a nice rise after I ovulate, but since my pre-o temps were higher (maybe due to the gonal-f??) it made me think I hadn't ovulated until my temp shot up at 5dpo. When I finally realized it was my pre-o temps that were out of whack, I was able to confidently determine when I ovulated.Click to expand...

Thanks for sharing your story, I see that you did get your bfp this month! Congratulations! Wishing you a h&h 9 months


----------



## RRL2012

7 days post trigger and still no temp spike. My chart is up (but not very high up) and down and chart still does not show that I've ovulated. I think I may have somehow had an annovulatory cycle on Clomid. Meeting with the RE in three days to figure out what happened. SO WEIRD!!


----------

